# Poland - landscapes and nature



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poland*


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Wonderful! I didn't thought Poland was so beautiful and charming. I liked snow landscapes and castles specially also the bisontes and ducks.thanks for sharing those pictures!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

nestor morales said:


> Wonderful! I didn't thought Poland was so beautiful and charming. I liked snow landscapes and castles specially also the bisontes and ducks.thanks for sharing those pictures!


You are welcome :cheers:


----------



## 91more (Dec 22, 2008)

love it


----------



## abasto (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic! Jedna z najpiekniejszych kmpilacji jakie widzialem w zyciu!! Dobra robota!!


----------



## Dzwonsson (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ It would be handy if you were writing your post in English. Maybe you didn't see it, however that's international thread.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^


> One of the most beautiful compilations I've ever seen in my life!! Good work!!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

a few more :


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful! Absolutely stunning! I am glad so many of the pictures were taken in different seasons of the year - it showcases the loveliness of each season of the year.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## slodziaq_ns (Nov 25, 2008)

Really great photos and really great thread :cheers: Some other photos which were taken by my dad, almost all of them are from southern Poland, especially from Sądecczyzna`s region


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

My 2 cents... 
I took these photos this summer... in *Tatra Mountains*...












































































































*Rysy - 2503m (Slovakian) and 2499m (Polish)*









*And bonus! 
Here's a short clip from the highest peak in Poland - Rysy - 2499m..*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Some aerial photos of Poland :


----------



## WMS (Nov 20, 2005)

Beautiful pix, Poland rules.


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting, Poland is a NICE country.


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

I think the same, these pictures are cool.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

:drool: :applause:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow Poland is so beautiful!! looks so untouched and wild.... For me poland has been one of the top countries to visit in Europe. 

Awsome pics :applause:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

wow!
congratulations poles!!!
you've got a beautiful country.
i just love the prairies covered with forest.


----------



## adas22 (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you, we are proud of our beautiful country.


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

DocentX said:


> *Poland*


Anyone knows what/where this place is?
Great job DocentX, thanks for sharing.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 5, 2008)

^^Modlin stronghold, I guess. "Pan Tadeusz" was filmed here.


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, nice. But Poland isn't that sad in reality as it's showed on some of those pictures.


----------

